# Underfloor heating



## Haaamster (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all, I am just in the middle of fitting a new laminate floor after reconfiguring the layout of my van.What I am wondering is can I fit underfloor heating like the Homelux Heating Mat from B&Q.I know it will only work on hook up but is it a good idea,has anyone used this before?


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jan 27, 2011)

Seems possible, what power does it use, watts per M2?

It might be that it would provide warmth low down, keep the toes warm, but prob not enough to keep the van warm fully, esp in the cooler weather. Depends where and when you use the MH.

Is the floor insulated? stop the heat going out.

I've seen bathrooms that use it, but still need radiators in the cold weather, tiles are lovely and warm though!


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Bigpeetee, it is 230v so only can be used on hookup but not sure of the watts, will look today.The floor is not insulated yet but will be today just have to remove the fridge to raise it a tad.if you look on the B&Q website for underfloor heating you will see it there.
It will only be used to heat the floor really it gets a bit cold in the morning when I get up for my morning ritual.
Don't know how to insert links yet


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jan 27, 2011)

B&Q website don't give power, but they do say for under tiles not laminate.

I know some laminate is OK with underfloor heating, but not sure about this type.

A water based heating system uses water at a lower temp than normal central heating.

I'd be concerned on a couple of points:

Is the laminate suitable for underfloor heating

As it's a cable, the laminate would have to bridge across the wires, therefore you could introduce bounce on the laminate which could abrade the cable perhaps causing damage.

What temp does the electric cable create, is the laminate OK at this temp and won't shrink, crack, distort etc.

Is it cheaper to buy lovely sheepskin lined slippers and a towel on the floor???


----------



## NicknClair (Jan 27, 2011)

Please also bear in mind that if using the van on a site, site supply can be quite restrictive! You need to work out the consumption and add in other items such as for fridge and charging when using mains hook up (Plus kettles, hair dryers and Microwaves if you use then on site).
An average is a 10A supply (2300W), so you need to say under this kind of figure to prevent you from tripping your post. If you are on the continent you will will be working with a lower site supply in some cases, unless you have driven to a nice warm area in Europe so heating is not on the agenda


----------



## Nosha (Jan 27, 2011)

I looked at this as vans always seem to be cold from the knees down! Bursner now offer this as an option... so it can be done, but as others have said it is NOT suitable for most forms of laminate! Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all yes you are all right it is not suitable for all the reasons you have stated so no underfloor heating for me then.Anyway iv'e fitted the floor now.


----------



## Nosha (Jan 27, 2011)

Ham'

I know this is a bit off the subject... but it's to do with keeping warm! I can recommend the 12v electric blanket sold by Maplins, I got one on offer at £9.99 last winter, they were £14.99. It draws 4amps, hence takes a while to warm up; we use it as an electric blanket to warm the bed whilst travelling down on a Friday night, but they also advertise it as a leg wrap blanket, and I guess you could lay it on the floor and put your feet on it, but I wouldn't want to walk about on it for fear of braking it - like a say just a thought, better than walking around wearing leg warmers and looking like an extra from Fame!!! (They're also on fleabay!).


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Nosha might think about that.
 When I was down on my knees fitting the floor I didn't have get a draught from under the fridge,must have a look at that as well now.
Ah well if it's not one thing it's another eh.


----------



## Beemer (Jan 29, 2011)

Haaamster said:


> Thanks Nosha might think about that.
> When I was down on my knees fitting the floor I didn't have get a draught from under the fridge,must have a look at that as well now.
> Ah well if it's not one thing it's another eh.



Remember, you need ventilation in the van, so expect a small draught or two.


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 30, 2011)

Too true Beemer, i'm just glad I never had my kilt on.It would have been very chilly in the highlands.


----------

